
Caching and Proxying the Fetching of Dependencies - nilsandrey
https://twitter.com/bitandbang/status/1229467759437910016
======
nilsandrey
From Node Weekly #326[1]:

The Main npm Repository Suffered an Outage on Monday[2] – But Here's What to
Do For Next Time.. — For a period of time on Monday, the main npm repository
was returning 429 “Too Many Requests” responses, breaking some people’s
installations and CI processes (here’s a postmortem of why[3] – it was due to
a Cloudflare policy change and not npm's fault).

This sort of thing happens from time to time, but is a good reminder to be
aware of being able to switch to alternative mirrors[4] or begin caching and
proxying the fetching of dependencies via a tool like Verdaccio[5]. More ideas
in this Twitter thread[6].

[1] [https://nodeweekly.com/issues/326](https://nodeweekly.com/issues/326)

[2]
[https://github.com/npm/cli/issues/836](https://github.com/npm/cli/issues/836)

[3]
[https://github.com/npm/cli/issues/836#issuecomment-587019096](https://github.com/npm/cli/issues/836#issuecomment-587019096)

[4] [https://open-registry.dev/](https://open-registry.dev/)

[5] [https://verdaccio.org/en/](https://verdaccio.org/en/)

[6]
[https://twitter.com/bitandbang/status/1229467759437910016](https://twitter.com/bitandbang/status/1229467759437910016)

